# I Could Use Some Help.



## ratch (Oct 21, 2011)

I've experienced derealization a couple times in the past, but they've only lasted a day or 2. This has been going on for almost a week. I'm scared, I don't know what to do, I don't know how to snap back to reality. I don't do drugs or drink or anything. I'm wondering if me being on Zoloft is causing this? I've only been taking Zoloft for about 8 months. I haven't taken it in 2 days in hopes of making the dr go away. I don't know if it's stress or anxiety... I ordered some L-Theanine suppliments hoping that may help.

I can't find any straight-forward answers as to how to help with dr. Everyone just says stop thinking about it, but it's still there. Please help?

-R


----------



## austinsaliby (Sep 7, 2011)

get off zoloft. my expieriences with psych meds have been terrible..


----------



## ratch (Oct 21, 2011)

AustinSaliby said:


> get off zoloft. my expieriences with psych meds have been terrible..


how? seems like a bad idea to just suddenly stop...


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I would not listen to austin about anything...


----------



## waynejr80 (Oct 15, 2011)

Check out the "some real help" blog


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

If you have been on zoloft for 8 months, I wouldn't just stop. I take SSRIs. I take effexor. It is one of the faster acting SSRIs. It clears your system quickly.
If I miss a dose, I know it by the afternoon of the next day. There is an SSRI/SNRI discontinuation syndrome that has its own symptoms. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSRI_discontinuation_syndrome
Just stopping, is most likely going to cause you some unpleasant sensations/symptoms.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

ratch said:


> I've experienced derealization a couple times in the past, but they've only lasted a day or 2. This has been going on for almost a week. I'm scared, I don't know what to do, I don't know how to snap back to reality. I don't do drugs or drink or anything. I'm wondering if me being on Zoloft is causing this? I've only been taking Zoloft for about 8 months. I haven't taken it in 2 days in hopes of making the dr go away. I don't know if it's stress or anxiety... I ordered some L-Theanine suppliments hoping that may help.
> 
> I can't find any straight-forward answers as to how to help with dr. Everyone just says stop thinking about it, but it's still there. Please help?
> 
> -R


Being scared is just gonna make it worse. Just try to go with the flow if you can!


----------

